# Wilson DR Tour Package Set



## lawsio (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Firstly, apologies if this is the wrong section for this, I can't see an equipment specific forum so guessing at this one but mods feel free to move if necessary.

I've started having lessons recently and my coach has advised that if I'm going to be playing a bit more regularly then some new clubs might be a good idea. (I currently use some very bashed 12 year old Donnay Pro One irons and a garbled collection of woods/wedges that are probably a good 20 years old)

I've been looking at the Wilson Deep Red Tour set at AG (See link below) but the only review I can find of it anywhere is the one-liner on that website which slates it. Does anyone have any experience of these clubs or Wilson DR in general who can give advice? I'll obviously shoot them first at AG and try other irons too but it seems if I abandon the package set and assemble a full set individually it'll easily cost me double what the Wilson clubs would so I'm hoping these come out on top!

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/package-sets/wilson-deep-red-tour-package-set-279806.html

As always, any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2015)

You'd be far better served spending Â£350 on a second hand clubs. You could easily kit yourself out with some recent and still decent gear for that much money, that will easily outperform that set.


----------



## lawsio (Jul 24, 2015)

That's not a bad shout to be fair. Is AG a decent place for second hand stuff?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes sometimes, I bought my 2nd hand G15 irons from there. Look in the sale section over the next few weeks to see what people are selling.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 24, 2015)

lawsio said:



			That's not a bad shout to be fair. Is AG a decent place for second hand stuff?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd avoid AG for second hand. I think there are better deals to be had on the web. Even Golfbidder (although a little pricey but with 30 day return poilicy)


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 24, 2015)

Had a set of Wilson DR's/Carbon Fatshafts when I first started playing and very nice they were too, I could hit real long with them and they were very forgiving I've still got em in the back of the locker now which is where they'll stay just incase I need a backup set, you can still get em new for not much money if you care to look around a bit  !...:thup:


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jul 25, 2015)

If you do get hold of a second hand set, I highly recommend getting yourself a tube of Autosol/metal polish, as this will do the aesthetics wonders and give them a nice shine. I use it on my two and a half year old Nike VRS' and they come up looking mint every single time!!


----------



## c1973 (Jul 25, 2015)

I also started off with the Deep Red set. Certainly better clubs to be had out there, but they served their purpose with me.

Buy whatever suits your present budget is what I would say. Perhaps the bloke giving you lessons could put you onto a decent second hand set that will suit you?


----------



## bignev (Jul 26, 2015)

if you want Wilson clubs you would be better off going up to Wilson Staff.
Wilson Deep Red are an OK starter set but you will soon out grow them if you play regularly.


----------



## bignev (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh and dont let the Anti AG group put you off buying from AG there are some good deals to be had.
And most of the staff are helpful. (And no I dont work for them  )


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2015)

Might be worth asking in the Forsale-Wanted section on here to see what people have.
I certainly wouldn't bother with a full set like the Wilsons.


----------

